# 20" Shaft Motor on 15" Shaft Transom?



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

My skiff has a 15 inch transom and the motor is a 20". 
They had made a riser out of aluminum plate to raise it up.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

I make Jack Plate that is design to do this. It will mount your motor 5 inches higher then give you 3 more inches of adjustment from there.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> I make Jack Plate that is design to do this. It will mount your motor 5 inches higher then give you 3 more inches of adjustment from there.


TomC, I'd love to buy one of your jackplates but right now I just don't have the money with this motor situation. I'm looking for a cheap and effective alternative that I can alter or replace later on. I need to possibly get this motor on Friday so it needs to be before that.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Plywood sandwiched between aluminum plates or angles.
Plywood cut to height needed for cav plate fit to bottom of hull.
Aluminum plate or angles to reinforce and stabilize the plywood atop the transom.
All through bolted.

kinda like this

http://www.trmarine.com/cats/pages/trnel.html

and this is a nice solution too

http://continuouswave.com/whaler/cetacea/cetaceaPage56.html

this ones a bit rustic, but you get the idea....apply a little ******* tech

http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f119/tashasdaddy/MVC-321S.jpg


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Plywood sandwiched between aluminum plates or angles.
> Plywood cut to height needed for cav plate fit to bottom of hull.
> Aluminum plate or angles to reinforce and stabilize the plywood atop the transom.
> All through bolted.
> ...




Mine is like the first one.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Riser plate is only way to go

Any metel shop can do it for pretty cheap.

Are u considered a hatsu?

What's your future boat? As for now u got a J-16 skiff.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I like the one like str8out has. Doesn't the Gheenoe shop sell one like that? Would it work for the CS?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I like the one like str8out has.  Doesn't the Gheenoe shop sell one like that?  Would it work for the CS?


Your best bet would more than likely be going to an aluminum welding shop and have them fab one up specifically for your boat and motor.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> I like the one like str8out has.  Doesn't the Gheenoe shop sell one like that?  Would it work for the CS?


How thiick is your transom?

From WWW.Gheenoe.net
5" Aluminum Transom Extension  150.00 
http://www.gheenoe.net/goodies.html


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

hey murph- a mini-jacker might be your quickest/temporary bolt-on solution for NOW  right out of the box -has to be less $ than a fab shop -fridays coming fast    good luck    -anytide


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

Go ahead and get your LS motor and give me a buzz. I'll hook you up with one of my fab guys to build you a custom riser to fit the cs.  I now buy LS motors and have risers made as needed.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Well...upon reevaluating my finances, I realized I have less money than I thought. So, I won't be able to pay the guy full price by this Friday. I doubt he'll sell it soon, as he doesn't seem very proactive about getting rid of it, but you never know.

So now I just have to wait...

Thanks for everyone's help...I love this site 

Capn' Ron you have a PM


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Okay...question for the pros...would it be safe to put a nice aluminum transom riser on the transom and then a manual jackplate on the riser? Then mount the motor on the jackplate, obviously...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

why-the right jackplate should solve the riser problem,should be able to find a j-plate w' 5 inch rise built in i think TOM C already makes this in a 1 piece unit....maybe if not someone does...
                                          -anytide


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Build your own, set the initial riser height to whatever makes you happy.

Basic plans here as previously posted:

http://www.dillon-racing.com/jackplate/index.htm


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

As much as I'd like to buy a TomC JP, it's just not in the cards right now. Someone on this forum (not to be named yet...he will get very honorable mention once all is said and done and I post pics ;D ) is kind enough to be giving me his old Bob's manual JP (sorry TomC...I do like yours better) for free. Then, Capn' Ron is going to do his best to help me work with his guy to get a transom riser made for a good price. I was just wandering if it would be safe/okay to bolt the Bob's JP to the riser plate.

The cards have been dealt...I'm just trying to decide how to play them best...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Mount the jackplate to your 15 inch transom,
Then mount a laminated plywood riser and clamp block to the jack plate.
Hang the outboard on the riser block.
Yes, the plywood would be strong enough.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Mount the jackplate to your 15 inch transom,
> Then mount a laminated plywood riser and clamp block to the jack plate.
> Hang the outboard on the riser block.
> Yes, the plywood would be strong enough.


Picture example of this method?  I know the plywood will be strong enough, but will the leverage due to the higher elevation affect the holding capacity of the jackplate?

I was going to go with a transom riser, but this may be the cheapest route for me...cheap is GOOD.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Ryan - Bob's should net you close to 5" rise. Why not just run the JP only now and see if you need some extra height?

Remember, it is "illegal" to run inside of the 2 fathom markers anyhow. Where do you plan on using the boat? If ML is a driving decision, your trolling motor can make up a lot of ground...


----------

